# Sunroof and 5-spd manual not available for 2005/2006?



## bmj9975 (Sep 7, 2005)

Hi guys, I'm looking at the Altima as one of my choices for a possible new car. It's a really nice car, the last one I drove was a 95' and this is a step in the right direction. 

One problem I have had is trying to locate a vehicle with a 5-spd manual and a sunroof. According to Nissan, in 2005 and 2006 you could not even order a vehicle this way. I can't figure out of this is only in my part of the county (southeast) or is is nationwide? On the website, when you select "sunroof" it tries to make you pick "automatic" instead of manual trans.

The dealer was totally unaware of this and after looking through the build sheets for a few minutes they came to the same conclusion. I *can* get this combo on the SE-R but it's $5k more and has leather...which I don't care for (but I do like the extra guages).

Has anyone else run into this? I'm thinking of having an aftermarket sunroof put in but I'm a bit leery to poke a big hole in the roof of a $25k automobile 


Thanks,

Bryan


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Your dealer can do the aftermarket sunroof for you and it will be warrantied by them for X years (usually 3).

They send it off to someone that they use for collision or a sunroof specialist to have it done. I'd say find the car you are looking for, then talk to them about having the sunroof installed by "their" guy. If that dealer doesn't have a specialist that they use, I can promise you that the next dealer down the road will.


----------



## bmj9975 (Sep 7, 2005)

We talked about this. I'm concerned about the look and feel of the aftermarket unit compared to stock. They do not warranty the sunroof through them from what I gathered. They use a company called Tops and Trends....don't know if they are local only but I'm going to call and see if they have done an Altima before and what does it look like. That will probably make the biggest factor since I've seen some alot of variation in the quality of aftermarket installations.

Thanks,

BJ




Mark said:


> Your dealer can do the aftermarket sunroof for you and it will be warrantied by them for X years (usually 3).
> 
> They send it off to someone that they use for collision or a sunroof specialist to have it done. I'd say find the car you are looking for, then talk to them about having the sunroof installed by "their" guy. If that dealer doesn't have a specialist that they use, I can promise you that the next dealer down the road will.


----------



## Alti9 (Apr 13, 2005)

Get the automatic. The 5 speed auto is sweet, and it gets 30mpg on the highway, no to mention your left leg will thank you


----------



## bmj9975 (Sep 7, 2005)

I called Nissan USA and had a very interesting conversation. It appear typical for folks not to like the dealers very much and they must get plenty of complaints. For instance, the very first think the rep said to me was "Nissan dealers are independently owned and operated"....hahah...they must get alot of irate people calling.

Anyway, the corp. rep. explained it as this. If the dealer puts in a sunroof and it could not be ordered from the factory that way....then it's not under Nissan's warranty and the dealer must provide documentation for warranty separate from the car. Even if they use Nissan parts, the warranty is only 1year and 12 or 15k....forgot which. If it's an aftermarket sunroof, then the warranty is with the third party that installed it and Nissan doesn't care......unless you make a warranty claim on something else and they can(and have) denied the claim saying the sunroof contributed to the problem (electrical problems, water in cabin, etc.).

He mentioned that he had several customers calling and complaining about aftermarket roofs leaking on Altimas and basically told me that it was a bad idea from what he had run into (Nissan technically does not recommend 3rd parts sunroofs either).

I did test drive an 06' automatic, and while it is adequate for me, I'm still torn between this and the Mazda6...and I can't get both :-(


----------



## Alti9 (Apr 13, 2005)

I dont know of too many people that like any car dealer, regardless of brand, after all, their main concern is draining as much money from your pocket as they can, fairness is not a consideration, just maximum profit.

The mazda 6 is a nice ride, but the altima has a much better engine and gets better gas mileage (the v6, mazda probably has a better 4 cylinder, and if you want that, that might be the way to go)

and the altima is much roomier inside.

I did take my atli in for warrenty work, the roof trim was coming loose, and i got a suvey in the mail from nissan inquiring as to the level of satisfaction from thier dealer service department, so they must have some interest in the dealers.


----------



## bmj9975 (Sep 7, 2005)

What the 6 loses in passanger space it makes up in cargo space...The trunk on the 5-door is massive...it's 7 cubic feet larger...so it's a trade off with being more utilitarian I guess.


----------



## Sige-Lang (Sep 24, 2005)

*Off topic. Go for Auto with sunroof if you are a casual driver and likes sun.*



Alti9 said:


> I dont know of too many people that like any car dealer, regardless of brand, after all, their main concern is draining as much money  from your pocket as they can, fairness is not a consideration, just maximum profit.


Not all (underlined) are greedy. Below is my main complain

Since nobody is watching, most "service" (the quality of service your Car rcvd) in the background sucks. Their frustration of doing the hard work under pressure makes them REAL sloppy. (This is just an ex on waht should have been done to improve the sale and after sale!!--I don't gamble in a casino with my money but have you noticed the hawk eyed floor managers watching the players and specially the card DEALERS making sure they stay sharp and not tired.) 

"*I called Nissan USA and had a very interesting conversation*"

What is the e-mail of Nissan-USA? I would like to ask a couple of questions regarding the quality of service my car (not me) had received. The service manager treated me like a king, So I don't have any complain about that. Treating me royally is good but that is not the reason why I chose "this" particular dealer to service my car.

I want them to treat my car as if it's owned by the the prince of Monaco bec I don't bargain for service. I can pay cash even if the one time service will cost me three grand, even if I wait for 7 long hours at the dealer.

I've tried to be very patient and did not raise my voice. Just remained quiet for the duration of my wait because I know it will not do me any good.


----------



## Sige-Lang (Sep 24, 2005)

My concern is the "lead" balancer that came off from one or two of the brand new wheels after less than "ten" minutes of driving 65 Mph in the freeway.

"Not" more than fiteen minutes after leaving the dealer's parking lot,
I heard the noise (twice 3 minutes apart) it created as if I hit a stone or something, hitting the cieling? (loud thig! thig! then after 3 minutes, another thig! thig!) I inspect the stock wheels and sure is the the mark of peeled weight. (they've forgot to wash my car so the dirt will prove that the mark made by the new "balancer" and the mark from the old balancer is diff.

(is it theeeeg or thug?) I don't know I'm not a native speaker.

The old balancer left a mark with a perfect rectangle. I've took photos right away.

I just want to correct everything nothing more. I've paid for everything. Price of four new wheels, Installation, balancing and alignment. 

I'll be real happy if they balance all the wheel again and put a real permanent adhesive on these thing weights. Or just forget it never happen and just keep driving for the next 20K miles.

Sorry I am new to forums. I have a feeling I should have start my own thread.


----------



## Alti9 (Apr 13, 2005)

bmj9975 said:


> What the 6 loses in passanger space it makes up in cargo space...The trunk on the 5-door is massive...it's 7 cubic feet larger...so it's a trade off with being more utilitarian I guess.


Well, you cant compare a station wagon to an altima. Obviously, Nissan doesnt offer the station wagon version


----------



## ballz3 (Jul 14, 2004)

I didn't see this listed, so i will post on this one.

I just purchased my Altima and did lts of package pricing online. If you select the manual, then select the leather package, it doesn't require you to select automatic.

I wanted the sport package (to get the spoiler as well), but if you wanted the Bose and leather, that could be a great choice for you. You could always get the spoiler later anyway.

None of these were an option anyway as my wife wouldn't let me buy the manual. hehe :thumbup:


----------



## bmj9975 (Sep 7, 2005)

Great find! I'll have to ask the dealer about this one. I'm not a fan of leather, but I suppose I could always swap out later on w/someone with black cloth wanting to upgrade.

Unfortunately, I looked at all of the dealers around here and there is not a single 06' SE manual *anywhere*. Looks like it would be special order.


----------

